# love this m9a4, put all wilson combat parts on



## Frank Wolff (9 mo ago)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice. I have an M9A3 that I love - one from the only batch made in MD prior to their move to TN.
They are great guns!


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Frank Wolff said:


> View attachment 20777


Now all you need are the Wilson grips.


----------



## Pikadon (5 mo ago)

Frank Wolff said:


> View attachment 20777


That copper look is so sweet. Nice choice!


----------

